
Why Apple has stopped making small phones–and why it should start again - ig0r0
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/why-apple-has-stopped-making-small-phones-and-why-it-should-start-again/
======
SidenKniffsBids
A small phone with a battery that lasts for several days would be a nice
option.

~~~
simonblack
That once was a thing.

[https://cdn.store-assets.com/s/217969/i/11059050.jpeg](https://cdn.store-
assets.com/s/217969/i/11059050.jpeg)

Light enough for your shirt pocket.

